# Sound find at Target



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey. You know how Target how those $1 bins right near the entrance? Mostly useless crap, but sometimes suprisingly cool stuff can be found there.

Well, this past weekend my wife found one. It's a sound effects CD, a few longer tracks in there, but mostly 5-10 second effects. For only a dollar.

There's no copyright information, nothing of the sort. It's just a CD case, with a purple insert/cover that says Spooky CD with a spider on it. The CD has the same on it.

So far, it seems excellent for just an addition to the Halloween sound library or for building your own tracks in Audacity or Garageband or whatever.

And only a dollar!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

umm..how much did it cost?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I payed $1.07


----------

